# Preparing Beefheart



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

The only way I could get beefheart in my area was to buy it as the whole heart frozen. What do I do with a whole heart? After thawing it, what do I keep, get rid of, and how is the best way of doing this? Thanks... 
???


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure, but i just cut it in half, put the other half in the freezer for another time. Depending on how big your fish are, cut the beefheart into cubes or strips however you like and the p's will love it. :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

oh, and i forgot, i think there is fat or some white stringy stuff that you have to take out also..happy feeding.... :rockin:


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

My seven pack go nuts over beefheart. I cut it myself into 2"x2" squares and removed the fat. Then I put enough for a week in the fridge with some of the fresh blood, and put the rest in the freezer. The butcher here in town told me it won't go bad as long as it doesn't reach room temp., but it will start to smell funny. The P's don't notice the smell I guess but to me its not a funny smell. It starts to smell like shi* IMO. Not bad when you only have to pay $4 or $5 for a month worth of food. Enjoy










-Kevin-


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I bought a $30.00 meat slicer made by oster.These are also pretty cheap on ebay. This will cut frozen heart as well as fresh. You just have to go a little slower. I slice it into layers about 1\4" thick until I have about three or four days worth and then throw the rest back in the freezer. By doing it this way, I can easily trim the fat off of the edges and also keep it fresh in the freezer for awhile. :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

This tread is Minging!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey heres what to do cutt of fat as already sayed tehn get a food proccessor and mix the beefheart with veggies and then put it in freezer when cut into proper chunk sizes
this way your P will get lots of proteins in its diet but also will get mny needed plant life in diet as well which helps bring out colour. This works for mine


----------

